# Radio-Stream stockt urplötzlich



## CarpeNoctem (13. April 2007)

Hallo ihr

Seit einiger Zeit ist es schrecklich unangenehm Webradio zu hören. Es liegt garantiert nicht am Sender, da ich auf anderen PCs problemlos Musik hören kann. Die Musik wird in regelmässigen, sehr kurzen Abständen unterbrochen, bis irgendwann mal gar nichts mehr zu hören ist. 

Die Hardware erlaube ich mir aus dem Spiel zu lassen, hat es doch vor einiger Zeit ohne Probleme geklappt. Ich habe Windows Vista am Laufen und am Player liegt es auch nicht, da ich bei online-playern wie auch mit dem WMP Probleme habe. 

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## sexmagic (13. April 2007)

Hi!

Also als erstes würde ich mal die Treiber der Harware aktualisieren, weiters verstehe ich nicht warum du die Hardware auser acht lassen willst, es ist egal ob du einen Player online verwendest oder lokal.
Der Sound kommt am ende über die Soundkarte zum Lautsprecher.

Hast du vielleicht mal was installiert Codecpack oder sowas, einen neuen Player?

Installiere als erstes mal neue Treiber für die Soundkarte und teste dann nochmal.


----------



## djbergo (13. April 2007)

Ich denke, dass das Problem an Windows Vista und dessen kinderproblemen liegt. Für die Hardware gibt es leider nicht immer kompatible Software um mögliche Probleme aus dem weg zu schaffen.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (16. April 2007)

Hallo ihr

danke vorerst für eure Antworten. 

Ich glaube ich habe das Problem gefunden, kann mir aber keinen Reim darauf machen. Habe von Logitech ein Gerät gekauft, welches mir erlaubt einen kleinen USB-Stecker an meinen Laptop rein zu stecken, welcher wireless mit dem Sender (diese wurde an die Musikanlage gekoppelt) verbunden ist. So kann ich mit dem Notebook im ganzen Haus rumlaufen und die Musik, die ich abspiele, läuft über der Anlage im Zimmer. 

Ich sehe aber keinen Kausalzusammenhang zwischen anschliessen des USB-Sticks und dem Nachlassen der Streaming-Geschwindkeit.

Könnt ihr mir das erklären?

Thank you..


----------

